# Blockbuster Streaming, VIP722



## sfatula (Jul 17, 2007)

So, I have the moviepass option on the menu, but, it shows EXACTLY the same content as "All Movies" menu option, exactly the same options, movies, choices, etc. I can't ne sure, but, the list SEEMS to be the same as it was before movie pass as I used to have Platinum HD before it changed over.

So, my questions:

1. Should the Blockbuster Movie Pass menu options be any different than the all movies menu option?
2. Did I already have the content before with platinum HD channels? i.e., am I supposed to see more content now?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The content should be pretty much the same between the two. The Movie Pass on the receiver will have more than 3000 titles compared to 4000 titles online on your PC. Thanks.


----------



## sfatula (Jul 17, 2007)

Just to be clear - they are EXACTLY the same, not mostly. I see no choices, from the Blockbuster movie pass option, to select by anything different than the all movies option. So, I can select say by channel like Encore, HDNET, etc., not sure what that has to do with movie pass. 

For me, it appears wrong, that I should have different search options than the all movies menu option. I've seen some screen captures from other receivers that appear to be 1000% different choices, but, perhaps that's functionality not on the 722.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I could be wrong, but I think the selection of movies should be essentially the same as it was before... unless they have added some recently...

BUT

The key difference should be that now if you have Movie Pass on your account, those movies will all be free to download instead of having a price/cost to download them.


----------



## sfatula (Jul 17, 2007)

Some of them are free, some are not, just like Dish Platinum was. Everyone mentions 3,000 or so movies, my Blockbuster Movie Pass has 5,100+ items in it. Which also makes me wonder if it's working...

So, this is my confusion:

1. All Movies and Blockbuster Movie pass are EXACTLY the same, all contents, search screens, etc. If that is the case, what is the purpose of two menu items where 1 would suffice.
2. I don't see any change from Dish Platinum, except, it no longer shows on the menu. Some movies were free, some were not. That is still the case, some of the 5,100+ choices are free, some are not. For example, searching Movie Pass for new release, I see 2012 Ice Age, $4.99

I am simply wondering if my receiver is behaving properly, if there is a missing software update, etc. 

All the promotional material implied to me there was all this new content, I don't see ANY. Some promotional material showed search screens, I don't have any that are remotely close. Don't have a link to one right now.

My guess is it's actually zero different than what I was seeing before with Dish Platinum, and, there isn't anything new at all in my case.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

I think "Movie Pass" is just a new name for "Dish Platinum." I didn't see any difference in content after the menu label changed.

-- Roger


----------



## sfatula (Jul 17, 2007)

Ok, that's what I thought might be happening. So, it sounds correct then.

Unlike many others, as a Dish Platinum subscriber previously, and, having reviewed my plan again, I see this as a rate CUT. At least for me. Being on Top 250, and, dish platinum previously, and, reviewing the channels I will lose going to top 200, removing from that list channels I gain by having Movie pass, there's very little difference. I can live without the 2 channels I actually lose that I watch sometimes. So, am going to go to top 200 now, saving $10 per month. Plus, I cancelled my Netflix Disk my mail account, so, saved that $8.65 per month, realizing, a net gain of over $19 including tax.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

You should be able to press the * button on your remote control to bring up all the free movies available,just like if you go into Explore Movies and select HD,then Get Results it will bring up all the movies in HD only.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

Streaming/downloading content does seem largely the same 

BUT to me, Platinum - Moviepass aren't exactly the same as moviepass has 1 dvd out at a time, and I'm told more online content, which are gains to me ( I haven't done online from them yet so can't testify to that)

OOPs, sorry, I see Vernon posted about the same thing in poist #4


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

It would be nice if the search options allowed you to search by genre. Drama, scifi, western etc. It is pretty tedious going through a list alphabetically. Streaming for me is more of a ....Hmmm, lets see what is available to watch now.


----------



## schmack (Sep 10, 2005)

Just to be sure, until Moviepass comes to the 922 there is no way to get at these 3k+ flicks on this offering via my DVR? If I go online there is a lot of stuff there, but all the movies I see on my 922 under Dish Online are rentals. I can't find any to look at, say, all the streaming free offerings for a particular provider, like I can via the computer at dishonline.com.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

schmack said:


> Just to be sure, until Moviepass comes to the 922 there is no way to get at these 3k+ flicks on this offering via my DVR? If I go online there is a lot of stuff there, but all the movies I see on my 922 under Dish Online are rentals. I can't find any to look at, say, all the streaming free offerings for a particular provider, like I can via the computer at dishonline.com.


Until the software is completed and downloaded to the ViP922 & ViP612 receivers, they have no streaming offers through the receiver at all.


----------



## dlt (Feb 21, 2007)

I spoke to Dish tech yesturday, i am having issues with the 722, there is NO diffrence now that they call it "blockbuster" then it was before. It is the same but now they are promoting the blockbuster name. I can't figure out the nerve of Dish thinking that I am going to spend $10.00 a month to get access to old movies that are free and no good, then pay another $2.99 or more for newer movies. Maybee somone should let them know there is something called "The Red Box" that you get just released on dvd movies for $1.00. But then again, this is the same company that charges $6.99 for the same movie on PPV, that I get for a $1.00 at Red Box. I hate to say it, but Comcast on Demand still creams Dish, free access, and most of the content is free also. It is the only thing I like about cable. 

The 722 is having many issues with the streaming/downloading also, once it does finnally download, it is gone the next morning, one of the several flaws Dish is also admitting it is looking into.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

DoyleS said:


> It would be nice if the search options allowed you to search by genre. Drama, scifi, western etc. It is pretty tedious going through a list alphabetically. Streaming for me is more of a ....Hmmm, lets see what is available to watch now.


The 722K has the option to search by genre, critics rating, release date and a few others. Still a large PITA to find a movie without a search or alphabetical listing. I only hope they do a better job on the 922. But I really like the Blockbuster DVD by mail part of the deal.


----------



## sfatula (Jul 17, 2007)

dlt said:


> I spoke to Dish tech yesturday, i am having issues with the 722, there is NO diffrence now that they call it "blockbuster" then it was before. It is the same but now they are promoting the blockbuster name. I can't figure out the nerve of Dish thinking that I am going to spend $10.00 a month to get access to old movies that are free and no good, then pay another $2.99 or more for newer movies. Maybee somone should let them know there is something called "The Red Box" that you get just released on dvd movies for $1.00. But then again, this is the same company that charges $6.99 for the same movie on PPV, that I get for a $1.00 at Red Box. I hate to say it, but Comcast on Demand still creams Dish, free access, and most of the content is free also. It is the only thing I like about cable.
> 
> The 722 is having many issues with the streaming/downloading also, once it does finnally download, it is gone the next morning, one of the several flaws Dish is also admitting it is looking into.


Streaming on my 722 has no issues at all. It's great.

You are not paying $10 just for streaming! I cancelled my Netflix DVDS by mail since that's part of the $10, got my first movie the next day. Taking it back today for in store exchange, where I can pickup a PS3 game. So many advantages. But yes, the streaming isn't the best selection, at least at this time. I see that as a freebie so to speak, if I get anything out of it, great, if not, don't care. It's also the 20 or so HD channels, which used to cost, well, the same $10!


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

That's what it looks like to me, Netflix = $16 for streaming and 1 DVD; Dish MP = $10 for streaming and 1 DVD AND all the Platinum content. Dish is a much better deal (if you want the 1 DVD, which I do). Yes, Netflix is WAY better to navigate and stream.

Netflix streaming content is just as "old" as Dish. The only way to get new releases from either is DVD's. I'm only using 1 DVD at a time at Netflix, I get 2 per week easily. I'm waiting to see feedback on how well the BB mailing thing works.


----------



## sfatula (Jul 17, 2007)

Well, it's a little better than that actually.

"Netflix = $16 for streaming and 1 DVD; Dish MP = $10 for streaming and 1 DVD AND all the Platinum content"

It's actually:

Netflix = $16 for streaming and 1 DVD; Dish MP = $10 for streaming and 1 DVD AND all the Platinum content AND bluray AND games AND in store exchanges. bluray can be had on Netflix, but, it's an additional charge. 

Netflix likely wins on delivery for some folks since it has more shipping centers. Since I am in Dallas area, there is a Dallas shipping center, so, it's one day. So far, I've seen negative posts about delivery from some. And availability from others. I took my 30 some dvds in my queue on Netflix, and added them to BBMP, and, all but 1 were available. Good enough for me.

We'll see how the in store exchange works today. Have to return it to the store too though, so, it's 2 trips, which is ok by me since I Drive by the store every day anyway.


----------



## sfatula (Jul 17, 2007)

So, the in store exchange was easy. Went to the store, picked up the next DVD in my movie pass queue, they scanned the return envelope, and, the new DVD (bluray), and, away I went. Less than 60 minutes later, I got an email from movie pass acknowledging my return of the disc they had mailed. So, the store communicates pretty quickly apparently. I'll find out tomorrow how fast they acknowledge the returned exchange and ship the next disc in my queue.


----------



## gireeshbhat (May 12, 2007)

Does the instore disk have due dates to return? That is the part I am still not quite clear about. If it is just like a regular BB DVD store rental then it is just a little better than Netflix. If you could keep the instore rental without the late fees that would be great.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

gireeshbhat said:


> Does the instore disk have due dates to return? That is the part I am still not quite clear about. If it is just like a regular BB DVD store rental then it is just a little better than Netflix. If you could keep the instore rental without the late fees that would be great.


That's a good question. I know (from reading others' experiences) that you have to return the store movie back to the store (i.e. you can't mail that one back)... but I haven't seen anything that says you can't keep it as long as you want just like you could have the mailed rental.


----------



## sfatula (Jul 17, 2007)

From what I read in the faq:

"Charges for unreturned in-store discs vary by title, and will be charged directly by the store with a refund issued if the disc is returned."

So, I suppose there is a late fee if you want to call it that, but, it's refunded. It doesn't say how long that is. I don't know how they would charge me since they don't have my credit card.

Of course, when you do an in store exchange, you get no more by mail until you return it, so, I guess if you keep it for a month, that's your only DVD for the month. So, you do have incentive to return it.

If I remember, I"ll ask in the store when I return the bluray I just watched from an exchange.


----------



## brunnegd (Apr 8, 2007)

Dish site talks in terms of current Dish customers signing up for Blockbuster, but I can not find any info on what the extra cost is, if any, for current Blockbuster customers who want to get Blockbuster movies streamed to Dish. Also, are all Blockbuster DVDs available as streaming movies?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

brunnegd said:


> Dish site talks in terms of current Dish customers signing up for Blockbuster, but I can not find any info on what the extra cost is, if any, for current Blockbuster customers who want to get Blockbuster movies streamed to Dish. Also, are all Blockbuster DVDs available as streaming movies?


I'm not aware of any special discounts for a non-Dish customer who is a Blockbuster customer who goes and signs on for Dish...

So, basically the deal for being a Dish customer and adding the Movie Pass package OR becoming a new Dish customer and getting the freebie for a few months are the same deals either way.

Blockbuster is like Netflix, in that they have a LOT more titles available as DVDs than they do for streaming. It is going to be a long time before streaming options are as plentiful as the DVD options.

I think right now the claim for Dish is around 100,000 DVDs vs 4,000 streaming movies... or something like that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

dlt said:


> The 722 is having many issues with the streaming/downloading also, once it does finally download, it is gone the next morning, one of the several flaws Dish is also admitting it is looking into.


Just to be clear. Streaming is not the same as downloading. You are able to watch when it is downloading but any content streamed will be auto-removed at the end of the night. You need to watch streaming as it is streaming.


----------



## MCHuf (Oct 9, 2011)

tcatdbs said:


> That's what it looks like to me, Netflix = $16 for streaming and 1 DVD; Dish MP = $10 for streaming and 1 DVD AND all the Platinum content. Dish is a much better deal (if you want the 1 DVD, which I do). Yes, Netflix is WAY better to navigate and stream.
> 
> Netflix streaming content is just as "old" as Dish. The only way to get new releases from either is DVD's. I'm only using 1 DVD at a time at Netflix, I get 2 per week easily. I'm waiting to see feedback on how well the BB mailing thing works.


I dropped my Netflix dvd plan because of getting it free from Dish. But I kept Netflix streaming because it is leaps and bounds better than either the online or DVR options from Dish. The menu on the VIP 722K is pathetic and very slow. And the choices are very slim compared to Netflix. Netflix streaming content may be just as old as Dish Network's, but there is a whole lot more with a huge amount of complete tv seasons. It's great that the we're getting dvd's by mail as part of our Platinum package. But the streaming portion is really sad. Hopefully Dish is using it's customers as beta testers for streaming, and improve it later on. Because nobody would pay for it in the current state it's in.


----------



## altidude (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm also keeping my Netflix streaming for a couple of reasons. I can search by movie title on my connected device and I can go directly to my streaming queue.

As mentioned in this thread, scrolling through the moviepass titles in alphabetical order on the 722k is no fun. At the very least a search by movie title is needed.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

MCHuf said:


> I dropped my Netflix dvd plan because of getting it free from Dish. But I kept Netflix streaming because it is leaps and bounds better than either the online or DVR options from Dish. The menu on the VIP 722K is pathetic and very slow. And the choices are very slim compared to Netflix. Netflix streaming content may be just as old as Dish Network's, but there is a whole lot more with a huge amount of complete tv seasons. It's great that the we're getting dvd's by mail as part of our Platinum package. But the streaming portion is really sad. Hopefully Dish is using it's customers as beta testers for streaming, and improve it later on. Because nobody would pay for it in the current state it's in.


So you already had Platinum and got a freebie that saves you the Netflix fee ??

You wouldn't add it for the streaming and 1 DVD plan you would add it for the additional HD channels.

Since it is costing me nothing to get a free DVD in the mail because I already had platinum. And since if I wanted Platinum it would still cost the same with or without Blockbuster it's a freebie. New subs get it free too. Much like Dish gave everybody excluding StarZ subscribers StarZ for a year free and current subs got something else.

Another great freebie from Dishnetwork.


----------



## sfatula (Jul 17, 2007)

gireeshbhat said:


> Does the instore disk have due dates to return? That is the part I am still not quite clear about. If it is just like a regular BB DVD store rental then it is just a little better than Netflix. If you could keep the instore rental without the late fees that would be great.


Returned my exchange in the local store today, and asked them about late fees. He said there is *never* any late fee, so, keep it for a month. As I mentioned earlier, this means they won't be shipping you another disc, but, if you have to keep it longer than desired, not an issue.


----------



## eichenberg (Apr 3, 2003)

sfatula said:


> Streaming on my 722 has no issues at all. It's great.
> 
> Taking it back today for in store exchange, where I can pickup a PS3 game. So many advantages.


When you took your movie back did you pick up a PS3 game in store. I tried to exchange a wii game for another wii game back in August when we signed up for Dish and got 3 free months of Blockbuster. I was told in the store that you can only exchange DVD's and not games. When they first announced the Moviepass there was mention that you could exchange games too, but I have not tried it yet. If you can that would be awesome. My son's been waiting for Paper Super Mario Bros and it just keep saying long wait in our queue.


----------



## sfatula (Jul 17, 2007)

eichenberg said:


> When you took your movie back did you pick up a PS3 game in store. I tried to exchange a wii game for another wii game back in August when we signed up for Dish and got 3 free months of Blockbuster. I was told in the store that you can only exchange DVD's and not games. When they first announced the Moviepass there was mention that you could exchange games too, but I have not tried it yet. If you can that would be awesome. My son's been waiting for Paper Super Mario Bros and it just keep saying long wait in our queue.


Yes, picked up a PS3 game. Not sure if you can exchange a game for a game, that might be different for some reason.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

I am with you 100% on the clunky slow interface for streaming on the 722. As to the netflix streaming library, I find it to be much larger than BB. I had to search online through netflix, but really liked the instant queue for streaming movies. For example, netflix has pretty much every episode of the old hawaii 50 (that's like 300 episodes), while I don't see any on BB streaming (that's like zero episodes ). Netflix streaming has a lot more titles both older and newer. Biggest advantage for BB is the instore exchange.



MCHuf said:


> I dropped my Netflix dvd plan because of getting it free from Dish. But I kept Netflix streaming because it is leaps and bounds better than either the online or DVR options from Dish. The menu on the VIP 722K is pathetic and very slow. And the choices are very slim compared to Netflix. Netflix streaming content may be just as old as Dish Network's, but there is a whole lot more with a huge amount of complete tv seasons. It's great that the we're getting dvd's by mail as part of our Platinum package. But the streaming portion is really sad. Hopefully Dish is using it's customers as beta testers for streaming, and improve it later on. Because nobody would pay for it in the current state it's in.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

lee635 said:


> I am with you 100% on the clunky slow interface for streaming on the 722. As to the netflix streaming library, I find it to be much larger than BB. I had to search online through netflix, but really liked the instant queue for streaming movies. For example, netflix has pretty much every episode of the old hawaii 50 (that's like 300 episodes), while I don't see any on BB streaming (that's like zero episodes ). Netflix streaming has a lot more titles both older and newer. Biggest advantage for BB is the instore exchange.


I just checked my BB Movie Pass and found Hawaii 50, season 11. But that would be on DVD.

We need to be able to stream or download to DVR all these titles.


----------



## MCHuf (Oct 9, 2011)

TBoneit said:


> So you already had Platinum and got a freebie that saves you the Netflix fee ??
> 
> You wouldn't add it for the streaming and 1 DVD plan you would add it for the additional HD channels.
> 
> ...


You didn't read carefully enough. I said that I wouldn't pay for BB streaming in the current state it's in, and I don't think many others would either. I've been getting the Platinum package for a while now. It's being improved all of the time (I think when we signed up it only had 11 or 13 channels) and do like that the dvd addition is free. I really don't know if I would have gotten Platinum only because of the dvd extra though. My wife and I were considering dropping our Netflix dvd plan before all this happened. But Netflix streaming is much better and I sure wouldn't get the 722K if it was only a streaming box. But I do consider the 722K one of the best dvr's around.

Overall I'm quite happy, but the menu on the 722K is bad and the amount of streaming material needs a huge amount of additions to be competitive.


----------



## sfatula (Jul 17, 2007)

MCHuf said:


> You didn't read carefully enough. I said that I wouldn't pay for BB streaming in the current state it's in, and I don't think many others would either. I've been getting the Platinum package for a while now. It's being improved all of the time (I think when we signed up it only had 11 or 13 channels) and do like that the dvd addition is free. I really don't know if I would have gotten Platinum only because of the dvd extra though. My wife and I were considering dropping our Netflix dvd plan before all this happened. But Netflix streaming is much better and I sure wouldn't get the 722K if it was only a streaming box. But I do consider the 722K one of the best dvr's around.
> 
> Overall I'm quite happy, but the menu on the 722K is bad and the amount of streaming material needs a huge amount of additions to be competitive.


I would agree the BB streaming is in a sad state, and the menu IS awful. Still, you don't pay for it the way I look at it, it comes with the channels (which I love) and the disks by mail (or in the store). If I ever watch one thing on BB streaming, I consider that a freebie. If they removed the streaming entirely, it's still fine by me!

Yes, you can get streaming elsewhere if you must have it. So, for me, while BB streaming is not up to par or even close (and the movie pass website is really bad also), the positives vastly outweigh the negatives. I do hope they make the streaming better. I personally won't pay anyone for streaming.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I had not seen the "Rent to DVR" line under the ON DEMAND tab on http://www.dishonline.com/.

This is cool. It allows you select shows, even free ones, and download to your DVR.

I am currently downloading Battle for Terra.

Funny thing is that everything I look at now has a price on it. Maybe you are only allowed one at a time.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Battle for Terra must be the only free one. I can not find any others. And if I try to filter by checking the "Free movies only" box nothing is shown, not even Battle for Terra.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Dish Network must be working on BBMP,I found movies under All Movies,then the free movies popup when I press the * button on the remote on my 722k.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Jhon69 said:


> Dish Network must be working on BBMP,I found movies under All Movies,then the free movies popup when I press the * button on the remote on my 722k.


I saw that feature last night. Now, it does not show anything, even without *.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

bnborg said:


> I saw that feature last night. Now, it does not show anything, even without *.


Like I said Dish Network must be working on it or maybe it took the proverbial dump.I would like to think Dish Network is working on their problems,because right now BBMP is nothing to write home about,but I do like those 22 satellite channels.


----------



## altidude (Jan 13, 2010)

Jhon69 said:


> Like I said Dish Network must be working on it or maybe it took the proverbial dump.I would like to think Dish Network is working on their problems,because right now BBMP is nothing to write home about,but I do like those 22 satellite channels.


I sure hope Dish is working on _something_ because right now I have a total of 39 movies listed through BBMP menu item on my 722k. On the plus side, at least it takes a lot less time to scroll to the titles that start with letter Z.

I cleared filters, just no content other than those 39 titles. Call me naive but I would have expected a better roll out of a new offering from Dish. This whole experience has been pretty pathetic and I hope Dish is rightly embarrassed.

Oh wait! In the time it took me to write this message I'm all the way up to 41 titles! I guess it will be caught up sometime in 2017 at this rate so I guess I'm good.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

You should see over 5000 movies in the Blockbuster Movie Pass (3) choice. This is what our 722k receiver shows when I access the BBMP. If you are only seeing 41 movies, all the titles have not been updated on your receiver. What software version do you have? Please let me know. Thanks.



altidude said:


> I sure hope Dish is working on _something_ because right now I have a total of 39 movies listed through BBMP menu item on my 722k. On the plus side, at least it takes a lot less time to scroll to the titles that start with letter Z.
> 
> I cleared filters, just no content other than those 39 titles. Call me naive but I would have expected a better roll out of a new offering from Dish. This whole experience has been pretty pathetic and I hope Dish is rightly embarrassed.
> 
> Oh wait! In the time it took me to write this message I'm all the way up to 41 titles! I guess it will be caught up sometime in 2017 at this rate so I guess I'm good.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

It seems like every time I look it is a suprise.

Last night I saw over 700 titles, and they were all free.

Now, I looked and saw 3009 titles, but none of them were free. I looked again a minute later and all 3009 are free.

Go figure.


----------



## altidude (Jan 13, 2010)

bnborg said:


> It seems like every time I look it is a suprise.
> 
> Last night I saw over 700 titles, and they were all free.
> 
> ...


That's exactly it! You never know what you're going to find day to day or even hour to hour.

I had thousands of titles available until yesterday when it dropped to 41. This morning it's back to thousands. DOL works sometimes, sometimes it doesn't (usually doesn't). Every issue I have is with the 722k.

I appreciate DIRT being part of this forum but Dish just needs to get their act together and fix whatever this problem is. It's just ridiculous to be going on this long for a company like Dish. Again, call me naive but I expect more from Dish than what we have now. IMO, this add on service should be free in its current state.

Now I see 5,188 titles, none of them are free when pressing the * button on the remote although I know many of them are. I'll assume Dish will fix this at some point. Hope is all we have.


----------



## clotter (Apr 12, 2008)

My take on Blockbuster streaming is much as others have already said here. The Dish interface sucks hard. The PC interface is much better. My 1.5 internet won't stream anything from the Dish receiver (it must download) and the streaming stutters terribly on my laptop. 

My comparison of Blockbuster to Netflix:

Blockbuster Dish interface - Grade D
Blockbuster streaming to Dish - Grade F - Grade A once it's downloaded
Blockbuster streaming to PC - Grade D
Blockbuster Blu-ray shipped Monday, have not received new disc, should be here Friday. Grade C
Blockbuster Blu-ray in stock - Grade D

Netflix PS3 interface - Grade B
Netflix streaming to PS3 - Grade B
Netflix streaming to PC - Grade B
Netflix Blu-ray shipped Monday, have new disc on Wednesday. Grade A
Netflix Blu-ray in stock - Grade A

I'm going to hold off for another month perhaps, but my feelings are that I'm going to keep Netflix streaming, drop Netflix disc rental, and use Blockbuster for disc rental even though the return service is slow and the availability of stock is much poorer than Netflix.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

And there's the four little squarish dot Streaming Meter that appears between the header and the aspect pop up. Love the idea, but @ four dots, I trust that a dot = 2.5 on the scale to 10? Is it accurate or just for show?


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

Very hard to search through the list. One simple suggestion I have is to implement the numbered remote control buttons like on the recorded programs list for the DVR.

Movies are alphabetical. I hit a 5 on the remote, and it could jump to L. I hit an 8 and maybe it goes to T. Etc.

Also need movie title search capability someday too.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Kevin Brown said:


> Very hard to search through the list. One simple suggestion I have is to implement the numbered remote control buttons like on the recorded programs list for the DVR.
> 
> Movies are alphabetical. I hit a 5 on the remote, and it could jump to L. I hit an 8 and maybe it goes to T. Etc.
> 
> Also need movie title search capability someday too.


A big +1 on this. 3000+ movies to scroll through 5 at a time. I have VUDU, Netflix, CinemaNow and have never thought that there was a problem finding what I want. Or even just browsing to see what they have. Very rarely does one go to a listing like this "knowing" what they what. It's a "browsing" thing. The first time I saw this list, I thought what a disaster. Plus DISH has never been good with GUI's.

And I have seen the listing of 5000+ movies once. Since it's only 3000. Looks like that will be a crap shoot too.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> You should see over 5000 movies in the Blockbuster Movie Pass (3) choice. This is what our 722k receiver shows when I access the BBMP. If you are only seeing 41 movies, all the titles have not been updated on your receiver. What software version do you have? Please let me know. Thanks.


Hi Ray - I have two 622 DVRs and so far I do not seem to have this feature enabled - at least I can't find it in any of the menu displays. My DISH On Demand Menu #3 shows as DISH Platinum. Can you tell me if this is correct for my receivers and when/if Movie Pass will be available on the 622s?

Thanks,


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

What I don't understand is why some of the movies listed under BBMP still cost $$. I thought the point of integrating it was to have a large library of movies to stream for free. The PPV movies should not be allowed into this list, it's just misleading.

Also, my 722k also has issues where sometimes it will show 0 results, others 5k or more. It's very intermittent. Software version L690


----------



## jeepsandjets (Oct 22, 2011)

In the last software up date now, able to stream with the 612 dvr. But on my 1.5m DSL movies stall and buffers. sucks.... As far as the movies choice it seems to me that the free ones are the movies that have played on my subscribed channel at one time or another.

I am asking if any one has streamed on DSL with out stalled and buffering movies or I just have to wait for the thing to download and watch later. 

Also I will not drop my Netflix What ever Bit Rate Netflix uses, picture is good and streams to my LG Tv or computer or WII box with out any stalls or buffering on 1.5m DSL

When I checked there is different inventory on the BBMP and Netflix. And I will keep my Netflix 1 DVD mail to get some newer titles that are not available except at the rental stores. Netflix still rules. I would not pay the BBMP except it gives me about 10 Hi deff additional channels so OK deal and I'll deal with the streaming issues I figure it will get better. Anyway nice to see it on the 612 DVR 

Hummm as a after thought if I had a fast internet like cable I would most likely have cable TV and no need for Satellite. Dish really needs to stream to 1.5m DSL as it is the most common in rural areas. Unless the BBMP is geared for Computer streaming or smart TV. I wonder where their priority is. Maybe they get enough monies from their Satellite people and are shopping for another market income.
roger


----------



## sfatula (Jul 17, 2007)

I was able to stream SD easily, HD, not so much. I just download it an hour or so before, 30 minutes is usually more than enough. I have 15MBPS download speed.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

sfatula said:


> I was able to stream SD easily, HD, not so much. I just download it an hour or so before, 30 minutes is usually more than enough. I have 15MBPS download speed.


That's pretty much my experience now also---but sometimes I do have to download for a lot longer for HD movies

Sure would be nice if they could straighten out the daily deleting of downloaded 'MY RENTALS' each night when the system updates. For those movies that take a long time to download it's a PITA when I can't watch them prior to them disappearing

btw-I have a 722k running L690


----------



## sfatula (Jul 17, 2007)

I have L688 on the 722k. Had hoped L690 would fix that, guess not. Oh well, it is a bother, but, I guess I'll have to work around it for a while then. 

Looks like I will get 8 discs "by mail" in my first month. Some of the by mail are exchanges in the local store. I could actually do more than 8, but, just don't have the time.


----------

